# How to Make a Pink Kindle...



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

...Case!! (Ha-ha) 

My M-Edge case is going to take forever and I figured I'd do something in the meantime to protect Bellatrix. I know, pink for a guy is taboo, but if Mr. King can pull it off, so can Bellatrix.

Bought an $8 leatherette journal at Staples:









Slit down the sides of the bound paper and removed it:









Added velcro tabs to the back of Bellatrix:









Positioned Bellatrix in his case:









Voila! He's done:









My, isn't he svelt:









Took less than 10 minutes, start to finish. And now I feel MUCH better about carrying him around with me!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, you know I was all over this thread when I saw it! LOL!!!! 

Better not let Leslie and Sir William see Bellatrix in pink. The had a fit over Edgar wearing the Her Abstraction skin.

Very cute!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

wow that fits quite nicely in there -- may have to go to Staples soon.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yah, luv...I figured I'd draw some lookers in with the title!  

rho, I found the journal (along with a bunch of other kinds) up near the front where they keep all the paper.  I started in the back near all of the personal organizer/journals and they didn't have anything suitable.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, creative, professional looking (well, maybe not the color but the journal itself), and inexpensive.  I don't have a drop of handiness in me but I think even I could manage this.  Thank you for the idea!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

NICE!

I would suggest a thin piece of medium or high density foam glued to the front cover.
Something in the 1/8-3/32 inch range to protect the screen a little more.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

And as an added plus, I get to keep all the pretty lined paper decorated with pink dots for ME!!

Thanks for the suggestion, El.  I'll have to do that!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Oh, you know I was all over this thread when I saw it! LOL!!!!
> 
> Better not let Leslie and Sir William see Bellatrix in pink. They had a fit over Edgar wearing the Her Abstraction skin.
> 
> Very cute!


We sure did! And now I have Hugh, too, to add to the team.

Wasn't Bellatrix a female character in Harry Potter? Bellatrix LeStrange, one of the Malfoy relatives....

Nice cover, though, and a clever adaptation. Good job.

L


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oh...gotta check for a red one now


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I know, Leslie.  I keep calling my K2, a "him", but he's got a kinda a girly name, and now a pink case.  Maybe I've mis-sexed him (it, her).  Dunno...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

just a little identity crisis. lol He doesn't have to give into the gender role stereotypes.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

And now that I've officially googled the name, I believe I've had a revelation...

Bellatrix is Latin for _*female warrior*_...guess SHE was just screaming at me that she was girly. 

Yeesh...I hope that doesn't make her the first trans-gendered Kindle!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Edgar was a cross dresser..It can happen.

Spend some time with your Kindle..You'll know for sure eventually.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks really good, we should call you McGuiver from now on


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Edgar was a cross dresser..It can happen.
> 
> Spend some time with your Kindle..You'll know for sure eventually.


Yes, it all becomes clear....

LOL


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Very clever!  and it opens up a whole world of journals that could be modified..


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

Stargazer,
I made around 5 covers for the K1 doing the same thing you did....it's an inexpensive way to dress them up!
One thing you may want to do is get a piece of felt (they come in small sheets in all different colors...including pink, at any craft store).  You can just cut it to size and use felt or craft glue to cover the area of the spine where the pages were taken out, or you can put the felt over the inside front cover and the spine...then it gives a little more cushion to protect the screen.  I posted pictures on this site a while back, I'll have to see if I can find them again.
It looks great!  Love the pink!
Robyn


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Robin.  I think I'll do the felt, instead of the foam...that way it can still be pretty.  I'll have to update the pics when I do.

Heather


----------

